# 3 day old ewe lamb constipated



## tiana (Apr 30, 2010)

My shetland ewe rejected her lamb that was born on Monday..i have been feeding Save a Lamb and she is eating great...acting normal, peeing but she pooped once the night she was born and the next day once..nothing yesterday. So today at 2 pm i gave a small enema of warm water only 1 cc and two dime sized globs of pretty well formed poop came out...i am very worried about her..she is only 3.5 lbs..any advice would be appreciated. She is in the house her with us. She seems very health otherwise.
Thanks so much Val


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm, I'd give her a little while, then try the enema again.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

my nigi I gave 2 cc enema - she pooped a ton of rocks (they were that hard) gave another 2 cc and there was so much more. If it was me - I would be giving her another 2cc enema


----------



## tiana (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.i will give her another enema. what about mineral oil?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Mineral oil will work fine and add a bit of lubrication for the dry poops. You can also use water to which a drop or 2 of non antibacterial soap has been added. The soap acts as an irritant and a lubricant to expel the poop,.


----------



## tiana (Apr 30, 2010)

She is only pooping when i do the enemas..so how often should i do them and what can i give orally to help her be regular?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

At this age she should be getting her mothers colostrum. Colostrum has a laxative effect to help move the poop along. After about a week the mothers colostrum changes to milk. You can add 1/2 tsp Karo syrup to the bottle and it should help. I would only add it to 1 bottle a day for a few days. This should help to move things along. Any more Karo will cause scours and you do not want that to happen.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with all the replies...add a bit of Karo to 1 bottle a day and also she may need to be stimulated to poop by taking a warm wet cloth over her butt...the moms will do this as they eat as well as for a few days after birth to stimulate a bowel movement.


----------

